# More Canadian Bacon in "POPS BRINE"



## dooch (Mar 29, 2017)

Had a nice big loin in the freezer that needed to be used.

Decided to try some CB. Doing my homework on this site, it seemed Pops Brine was the way to go.

I put the whole thing in a container, fully submerged for about 7 days, checked it and it wasn't brined through. It was pretty thick, and I left a nice fat cap on it. I like my pork fat.

Cut it in half and left it for another 14 days.

Put it in the Luhr  Little Chief, plugged it in, lit one row of my AMNPS, and let her go for 8 hrs.

120 in the center, so I put it in the oven 250 deg. for another hour, jumped up to 155 deg. and let rest. Before smokin'













IMG_20170328_213327.jpg



__ dooch
__ Mar 29, 2017


















IMG_20170328_213341.jpg



__ dooch
__ Mar 29, 2017






After 













IMG_20170328_225308.jpg



__ dooch
__ Mar 29, 2017


















IMG_20170329_111410.jpg



__ dooch
__ Mar 29, 2017






Hey someone was sampling!













IMG_20170329_114700.jpg



__ dooch
__ Mar 29, 2017


















IMG_20170329_115003.jpg



__ dooch
__ Mar 29, 2017






Warmed some up, some lettuce and mayo, Mmmmmm! Absolutely delicious, and melt in your mouth.

I am "Totally hooked on this stuff"!

Perfect sweetness and smoke!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 29, 2017)

It looks delicious!

Great job!

Al


----------



## dooch (Mar 29, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> It looks delicious!
> 
> Great job!
> 
> Al


Thanks Al!


----------



## whistech (Mar 30, 2017)

That is some fantastic looking Canadian bacon.     I wish I could get a pork lion with a nice fat cap like that.    The ones I get only have 1/8" at the most of a fat cap on them.


----------



## klutzyspuds (Mar 30, 2017)

Fantastic job on the cb, Dooch.  Really need to try that brine and make my own.

Point.

Mark


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 30, 2017)

POINTS for this.   They look great.

Pops brine is great, after you do more curing try dry curing.    

I use this calculator.   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124590/universal-cure-calculator

Even thou they are both curing the met, to me they provide different taste and texture.

I use both depending on what I want to make.


----------



## dooch (Mar 31, 2017)

c farmer said:


> POINTS for this.   They look great.
> 
> Pops brine is great, after you do more curing try dry curing.
> 
> ...


Did some pork bellys with dry rub a few weeks back, Cold smoked and they were amazing. I don-t think I will ever buy premade again for the rest of my life! I am hooked on this stuff!


----------



## dooch (Mar 31, 2017)

Thanks for the points all!


----------

